
Stack Overflow will continue to allow user fingerprinting in ads - latelyIveBeenT
https://meta.stackexchange.com/q/332229/
======
wool_gather
One of very, very few sites that I was okay permitting serving me ads. No
longer, obviously. What is happening to that company? They used to really
respect their users.

